# cant identify  bike /looks like a RALEIGH/1 SPEED sturmey archer coaster/26 3/8



## thehubsdontlie (Nov 23, 2019)

60s i like 1 speed english wheels/


----------



## 100bikes (Nov 23, 2019)

BMA / 6 is a late 1980's thing. Government certification which really meant nothing, as it allowed low end bikes to be " certified".
Whatever........

BTW , the fork is bent at the crown.


----------



## thehubsdontlie (Nov 23, 2019)

i hope i have an old fork in the basement/your harley davidson bike is cool/you americans sure have beautiful bikes/we have CCM bikes /


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 23, 2019)

Looks like Murray rear dropouts but it's a lugged frame...I dunno...it's American made for Firestone and has nothing to do with Raleigh. And it looks like it has been T-boned.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 25, 2019)

I believe Ross was the only American manufacturer to build lugged frame bikes.


----------



## thehubsdontlie (Nov 25, 2019)

THE FRONT AND BACK WHEELS HAVE ; RALEIGH RECORD TIRES AND BACK WHEEL STURMY HUB IS MArked 1970


----------

